# Which Model 700?



## MacLaren (May 18, 2011)

Later in the year towards fall I plan on buying a high powered rifle.
As of now I have it down two model 700 Remington's.
The Sendero SFII & The Varmit SF
I would prefer a 308, however this option is not available on the Sendero SFII. The Sendero SFII option for me would be 7MM Mag.
I think these guns are basically the same minus the stock and chambering. As stated before the Sendero SFII is chambered for magnum rounds. So, my question is: are there any differences than what i mentioned and which rifle would you prefer. Suggestions other than listed are welcome as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## cuttingintime (May 20, 2011)

Your choice in rifles is very good, I thank Remington make some of the most accurate arms out of the box available today. to help with a which rifle question I would need a little more information. will this be a bench rest shooter? Hunting from a tree stand as in a climber or a shoot house gun or maybe a stocking rifle? I have hunted most of my life, had and have many rifles, with a little more information I could help.


----------



## Joe46 (May 23, 2011)

I guess my question to you is why do you think you need a 26" heavy barreled rifle? Where do you plan on hunting, and what do you plan to hunt? One of the rifles I shoot is an old Mdl 700 BDL 7mm mag that I had customized. I actually had it lightened up quite a bit. Having said that it is still right on at 300 yards, which is as far as I care to shoot. As far as the caliber, the 7mm is a great round. I don't own a 308, but I know that it is also a good round. Either one would serve you well, and will work quite well through a rifle with a 24" barrel. For what it's worth my son has a SPS in 300Win Mag. I like the stock on it. In Washington we can almost count on hunting in the rain. I prefer synthetic stocks.


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2011)

Ballistically the 7mm is the winner, with equal weight projectiles....


The Rem700 is an outstanding platform, their trigger system is 'workable'.......but that's to be expected with the lawyers in this world!!



Love my Savage in 7mmRemMag!!!!




Scott B


----------



## MacLaren (May 23, 2011)

Well guys, I'm really startin to like the Browning BAR Safari in 308.
It's a Belgium too. Cant quit lookin at it..............


----------



## cuttingintime (May 23, 2011)

The Browning are fine rifles, just wondering why you would get a Safari with a steel receiver would be heavy for a 308 cal. the Bar shorttrac all class.


----------



## MacLaren (May 23, 2011)

cuttingintime said:


> The Browning are fine rifles, just wondering why you would get a Safari with a steel receiver would be heavy for a 308 cal. the Bar shorttrac all class.


 
I believe the new one's have a light weight aluminum reciever. 
Besides, it's just a gorgeous rifle.


----------



## dingeryote (May 23, 2011)

What are you using the rifle for?

If you're looking for a long range Elk rig, I know where theres a Tikka TRG custom in .338 Lapua up for sale. Have seen it shoot in the .4's with 225gr Game kings.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MacLaren (May 23, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> What are you using the rifle for?
> 
> If you're looking for a long range Elk rig, I know where theres a Tikka TRG custom in .338 Lapua up for sale. Have seen it shoot in the .4's with 225gr Game kings.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. but Im just lookin for a nice all around rifle. Ive made up my mind man. Im goin with the 308 Browning BAR Safari. I just love that gun. Wal Mart even has em now. Id sure like to thank everyone for all the comments too. I surely appreciate all the good advice and info given. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 24, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> Later in the year towards fall I plan on buying a high powered rifle.
> As of now I have it down two model 700 Remington's.
> The Sendero SFII & The Varmit SF
> I would prefer a 308, however this option is not available on the Sendero SFII. The Sendero SFII option for me would be 7MM Mag.
> I think these guns are basically the same minus the stock and chambering. As stated before the Sendero SFII is chambered for magnum rounds. So, my question is: are there any differences than what i mentioned and which rifle would you prefer. Suggestions other than listed are welcome as well. Thanks guys!


 
Yo VV, My 7mm SAUM is a Sendero SF. I'll bring it along Thursday also.

The 700 is one of the strongest actions made today. The heft of the Sendero takes alot of the felt recoil out of it. I've shot 243 that kick harder. 
A 308 will do anything a 7mm will do inside 200 yds. They also have the caliber advantage (bigger hole). A 7mm will dominate the longer ranges, but a 308 is deadly accurate and will drop a deer in it's tracks. Close range hunting favors the 308 IMO.
A 308 can be loaded to shoot identical speeds of a 30-06 until you get into bullets over 165gr. 
I see you want to get ahold of the BAR safari. The newer BAR shorttracs may be lighter, but they are ugly IMO.  I like a good looking rifle. I also thought the newer Safaris had the Alum receiver but I'm not sure. They are still pretty light though. Hard to beat a reliable auto deer hunting IMO. No one hunting inside 300 yds needs magnum power. I hunt alot of long field with my Sendero. I have made a few shots around 400-450yds. Longest was a 6=point buck at 528 ranged.  Thats 22" drop at 550, sighted at 200yd zero. 
Yea, I think the BAR is a great choice for deer hunting. The actions are alot more reliable than the 740 and 7400 remingtons. Plus they look better too. 
My 700 trigger is around 3 lb. Thats as low as I could work the factory trigger. 3lb is lighter than most would think unless they are used to shooting match triggers. 
I think most of the BARs come with 22" barrels? Mags come with 24". I like a short barrel on a deer rifle. My Sendero has a 26" barrel and uses every bit of it up. Still alot of muzzle blast.


----------



## MacLaren (May 24, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yo VV, My 7mm SAUM is a Sendero SF. I'll bring it along Thursday also.
> 
> The 700 is one of the strongest actions made today. The heft of the Sendero takes alot of the felt recoil out of it. I've shot 243 that kick harder.
> A 308 will do anything a 7mm will do inside 200 yds. They also have the caliber advantage (bigger hole). A 7mm will dominate the longer ranges, but a 308 is deadly accurate and will drop a deer in it's tracks. Close range hunting favors the 308 IMO.
> ...


 
Thanks Anthony. I cant wait to see that Sendero man! But yeah, I figure I'll just get more enjoyment out of the Browning. And yes you are right, the new MarkII Safari's have the aluminum recievers.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (May 24, 2011)

Hey it's your rifle

or soon will be. If the Browning is what you like by all means buy it. The worst reason to buy a rifle, pistol, truck, chainsaw, etc. is because somebody else likes it or thinks because they own one it's the best there is. You've done your research and have selected a reliable platform in a very versatile chambering so buy it, shoot it, and enjoy it. Buying a rifle you're really not sure about for whatever reason just makes the one you really want that much more expensive when trading or dumping the first to buy what you wanted to begin with.

Years ago I wanted a 4 inch Python, I bought a Trooper, was never really in love with it, traded it for a S&W 586. That revolver never really tickled my fancy so I finally traded it on a new 4 inch blue Python. The point of this long paragraph is simply with lost money on the first two revolvers, I could have easily purchased two Pythons, or I paid twice as much for the Python I bought.

Another thought, as previously mentioned, don't skimp on the glass. A decent quality scope and mounts are worth every penny. A scope is a sighting device, and as such they have two main systems, optical (lenses) and mechanical (adjustments), Optics sell scopes, but the quality of the mechanical adjustments is what makes the scope perform. As the gentleman at Nightforce told me when I was looking at a high end scope for my PSS, you can take a set of Tasco, NcStar etc lenses and put them in our scope sight in a 100 tards and then shoot to 800 yards by knowing your load ballistics and simply making windage and elevation adjustments. The resolution my not be all that great, but you'll consistently hit if you know what you're doing. Conversely, put a set of NF lenses in a BSA, get sighted at 100, eventually, then try to shoot at 500 yards buy making adjustments and even though you have a very clear view of the target, you probably won't even be on the paper. 

Expect pic's of the Browing when you get it.

Take Care


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 24, 2011)

Definetly invest in good glass. I've been through that lesson myself. I have a Leupold VX-III 4.5x14 40mm on my 7mm saum. A good scope means everything IMO. The Zeiss scopes are killer also but are pretty expensive. I think the Loopy was 679. It's a really good scope for the money. Swarovski scopes are definetly great, but I can't justify that price when a good Leupold does me just fine.

Nikon scopes are the real deal also. The Monarch scopes are top of the line. Burris makes a decent scope for the money also.

Those Browning BARs are really nice looking in person. They have a good feel in the hands and balance very well. They feel like an extension of your arm IMO. I hope to add one to the stable soon myself. The actions are very reliable and accuracy is great for an auto. About the perfect deer rifle for hunting the thickets around here.


----------



## MacLaren (May 24, 2011)

Whats funny is only the long action's come with the BOSS system now. Cant get it in 308. However, ya can buy it seperatly. A BOSS-CR anyways. I just got a BUCK catalog today and it's strange as i saw 2 seperate listings for it one @39 and the other @29.00 Maybee 2 different systems. And, could i install the BOSS-CR myself?


----------

